# Almost 38 and WTT



## Liz77

Hi all, 

So I'll be 38 next week and last week had a conversation with my boyfriend that perhaps we could TTC at the end of the year. 

I don't have any kids yet so worried it will take ages to get pregnant or it will never happen. It would be good to know how long it took others of similar ages?

I need to loose some weight and we need to move house but I'm really hopefully things will start falling into place soon as I'm desperare for a family of my own. 

:thumbup:


----------



## J22

Hi Liz77! 

I was 38 when we ttc for our first baby and it took 5 cycles, I had my dd at 39. I´m now nearly 14 weeks with my second pregnancy and it happened off dtd just once, and now I´m 40. I was prepared for it never to happen too but it did and it can happen for you too. The best advise I can give is not to stress and relax as much as possible.

Wishing you luck with your ttc!! x


----------



## Liz77

Thanks so much J2, it helps so much to hear other people's successes. And you're right, keeping calm and not stressing is a good idea.


----------



## tulip1975

If you have regular cycles and normal periods, you'll probably be fine. Otherwise, go to the doctor when you are ready to start TTC and get everything checked out via ultrasound and blood tests.


----------



## cheree89

I had ds1 at 36, ds2 at 38 and am newly pregnant with dc3 at 40 (I'll be 41 when baby is born). I got pregnant first month trying on all 3 pregnancies. I did have one chemical pregnancy before ds1.


----------



## captainj1

Took me 7 months to concieve DS when I was 35. #2 took me 3 years of trying and lots of infertility treatment, I'm now 39 and expecting in April. I've always had regular cycles and no identified issues, despite extensive testing, other than my age.

Good luck x


----------



## Jenny Bean

I am 38 and we got pregnant on our second try!
It will be a honeymoon baby and we feel so blessed.
So yes while stats do show our age group may take a bit longer, don't lose hope and don't read the articles out there!

Good Luck!


----------



## BlingyGal

I'm 37 and will be 38 when the baby is born. We got pregnant in our third month of trying. 

I was super worried about how long it would take - to the point I was having massive anxiety about it (and we hadn't started trying yet). Don't stress until there's something to stress about if you know what I mean.


----------



## bicyclegoddes

It took about 4 mos after we really started trying. We had one chemical pregnancy at 2 mos after starting. 

I'm 38.


----------



## Heidipie77

For us we got our bfp on third cycle trying. I was 36 at time & oh is 46. I did everything I could to help - opk, temping, conception vits for us both & bd more in fertile window.
Getting to know your body and cycles really well before trying will give you the upper hand when it's time. GL x


----------



## MamaRed

I was 33 when I got pregnant (34 at delivery) with my 7.5 month old----first cycle after removing the IUD without starting my period. I am now 35 and got pregnant on my second cycle.

If you are waiting to try to conceive, I would suggest getting to know your cycles to make it easy when you are ready. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Liz77

Thanks so much for all your advice, it's so encouraging to know lots of people get pregnant all ok at an older age. 

I'm currently on the mini pill cerrazette and haven't had a period on it for two years. I understand that when I do stop taking it my periods will return very quickly so hoping to track my cycles then. They were regular before I started taking the pill. 

I did ask my boyfriend about coming off the pill and using other contraception but he wasn't keen!

Anyway hope it won't be too much longer! :)


----------



## bicyclegoddes

I might recommend using ovulation kits just so you know when you ovulate. We conceived on a month we did not use one but I kinda knew I was mid month. 

We are expecting twins in August. 

As well I had really irregular periods until age34 when they became regular. So I think my body wanted children at an older age. 

It took a little warming up for my partner to go along with trying. I was ready about a yr before he was. We have been together for three yrs but all along I never would have cared if I got pregnant with him. 

He did want children. I think men have this thought that they are kids forever sometimes. We do have a window. In your late thirties it starts to feel more urgent. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## bicyclegoddes

You might also want to consider going off the pill and onto condoms. It can take a while for your cycle to return to normal. Even if you think it might be 6-8 months before you are ready.


----------



## septbride

It took us 14 months when I was 38. My periods had always been regular, so it was a shock. Second time was much easier - 5 months. Good luck!


----------

